# Putting a Nikon G lens on a Nikon f301



## Robert20

I am looking for a definitive answer to this question.

Nikon Lens Compatibility

Ken Rockwell says that on the Nikon F501 - out one year later (1986 vs 1985) that G lenses will work : MF and only in Program order at their largest aperture only....

I cant however find an answer for the Nikon F301.....

The exact lens is the 28-80mm f3.3-5.6


----------



## malkav41

Short answer is, No.

The camera can mount only AI and AI-S lenses.


----------



## KmH

The F501 and F301 are virtually identical except the F301 has no autofocus.

Plus, a Nikon F-mount is a Nikon F-mount. so a G lens should mount.

Since the F301 can do autoexposure, in auto mode the aperture may be adjustable by the camera, but with there being no aperture ring on a G lens forget manual aperture adjustments. No autofocus of course.

So give it a try, but with so many limitations it doesn't seem worth the effort.


----------



## Mike_E

An N80 is around $35 +/- plus shipping which will work with a G lens or even a VR lens.


----------

